# General questions about moving to Paphos...



## bloomy (May 31, 2008)

Hi All,

Sorry if this is a question that has been asked again and again but would appreciate some feedback.

Basically me, my wife and our 3 kids (3, 6 and 9yrs) would like to move to Paphos but have the obvious concerns...

1. Work! - I am an IT engineer (Trade floor support) but not sure what big companies/banks there are and whats the average wage?

2. Although our 2 youngest kids are quite excited about the idea the eldest (9) is worried about schools and friends etc, is there good schooling in the Paphos area?

3. We would like to rent for 1 year before committing to buy, is £600/£700 per month a realistic figure for a 3/4 bed place?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You should have no trouble finding a place to rent for that amount.
As for schooling the International school in paphos has very good reputation
and takes children right through their school years.
The problem might be work as the wages are not good in Cyprus unless you work for yourself.
Good luck in your venture

Veronica


----------



## bloomy (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Veronica

I do have a couple of ideas for setting up on my own but until they pick up I probably would need to work for a while, is there a way I could find out what the average wage is for a contractor doing desktop support (anyjob websites that are any good?)
Plus I cant seem to find the website for the new international school in Paphos do you know the link?

Thanks


----------

